# en crusted ABT's /ABT's in a blanket



## white cloud (Feb 2, 2008)

I just got done stuffin my ABT's with cream cheese, chopped smoked ham and diced onion also wrapped in bacon. But while making these had a thought. Has anyone ever after smoking or even the next day Wrapped the ABT's in refridgerated cresent roll dough.? Turds in a Diaper Ha Ha Just thought I would throw the idea out there. Well off to the smoker....


----------



## brentman0110 (Feb 2, 2008)

It sounds like a good idea there sir! Just make sure if you do that, not to leave the turds in the smoker as long as normal as i would think that the extra time in the oven might make them a bit too soft. Just my two cents, but I think it is a great idea for a trial run!!

Brent


----------



## walking dude (Feb 2, 2008)

DUDE.......GREAT idea...........we have some left over abts' from the last time we had em.......yeah i know, i know..........

but tomorrow, going to give that a shot........thankx cloud.....great idea


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds like a cool idea.  I am doing my first ABT's today and I do have some leftover pizza dough in the fridge....hmmmmm. 

 I am curious whether or not these ABT's will require me to go out and buy diapers?


----------



## white cloud (Feb 2, 2008)

Nah Just a couple ice cubes


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 2, 2008)

Interesting idea, White Cloud. Sound like something I'm gonna try...Thanks for the idea.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## walking dude (Feb 2, 2008)

we are doing home made pizza tomorrow, and thinking bout using the pizza dough for that..........


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 2, 2008)

I bet it would be good cooked around the ABT as a reheat deal.  In other words, smoke em first, cool, then wrap with dough and bake!!


----------



## morkdach (Feb 2, 2008)

ABTID VERY INTERESTING SUPER IDEA FOR FOR SUPER SUNDAY.
let us know on this got to many irons in the smoker now maybe500 sunday for sure


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 2, 2008)

AHH, I am confused, Where do I put them?


----------



## walking dude (Feb 2, 2008)

ahhhh steve.........think he was talking bout where the abt's will be exiting the next day


----------



## smokingrookie (Feb 2, 2008)

White Cloud, That is an awesome idea, I have my first ever batch of abts in the smoker right now, guess I should have made more because I don't think there will be any leftover, but next time I am going to try it for sure. Wish I could do a qview but the software for the camera causes our new computer to crash, hopefully by next time anyway awesome idea,
Travis


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, OH-----------------------:-(


----------



## white cloud (Feb 2, 2008)

I came up with name, Instead of PIGS IN A BLANKET it would be AB TURDS IN A DIAPER


----------



## white cloud (Feb 2, 2008)

That was the IDEA


----------



## walking dude (Feb 2, 2008)

nappied turds


----------



## white cloud (Feb 2, 2008)

The flaming circle around uranus


----------



## smokin for life (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Steve here's an idea....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I do like the idea of baking them afterwards though.I'm going to try that.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 2, 2008)

doing my hot smoking today.........so tomorrow........all the abts will be dun in the oven.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but, just in my case........i don't get much of a smokey taste from the smoker..........


----------



## flash (Feb 2, 2008)

Left over ABT's.......What's dat??


----------



## walking dude (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah i wondered how long it was going to take for someone to bust me on that.......LOLOLOL


----------



## white cloud (Feb 3, 2008)

dude let me know how they turn out.Oh the possibilities


----------



## white cloud (Feb 3, 2008)

And anyone who tries this, if you could, preferably with a kodak ( just a inside joke) camera take a couple pics so I can see what they look like. I wont have time to make any tommorrow.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 3, 2008)

well just got the sunday paper and am looking at digital cameras. So hopfully will post q-view soon


----------



## flash (Feb 3, 2008)

If I can read the data off photos on here, I will add the camera used to my post in those threads. 
Don't forget Ebay.


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 3, 2008)

Your are bad, very very bad! 


 So far so good, no ice needed at this point!!!!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi White Cloud,

I am posting a picture of your diaper abt idea that I just ate on the Q-view bowl thread!!

Yum


----------



## walking dude (Feb 3, 2008)

which one steve........i don't see it on the thread i started on who's cooking/smoking what?


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 3, 2008)

The thread titled "Q-View Bowl-no words-only todays Q-view!"  

I put that pic on this thread just because I am trying to get all pics for today in one thread for a really cool Superbowl collection of Q-views


----------

